
Progress on Dropbox ticket nr 5511568 to take down child porn - DyslexicAtheist
https://twitter.com/lastknight/status/831398267934089217
======
DyslexicAtheist
from LinkedIn:

...can somebody from Dropbox please process the take-down requests pending
since Sunday regarding the hosted child porn discovered? It was raised several
times through official support channels. No action. After calling SALES
pretending to be an enterprise customer I finally got a reply. I have sent
several direct messages to employees even here on LinkedIn but all I got was
blank stares and "NOT MY JOB" replies from one of their Hamburg employees ...

